# filled chocolate recipes???



## kent2981 (Jul 15, 2006)

anyone know of a good book or webite with recipes for filled chocolate fillings. i'm trying to do something a little more exotic this year for christmas, like mexican vanilla and chile, or carmel apple pie, but i'm not quite sure how to extract my flavors. should i steep spices in cream and make it like a truffle? what do you guys think?


-peace-


kent


----------



## themurrmaid (Aug 25, 2006)

Wybauw's _Fine Chocolates: Great Experience_ is an excellent book. You can order it from Amazon.

A ganache is a ganache so, yes, your technique would be exactly the same for truffles as for molded chocolates.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Great book that was mentioned above. I agree that that is a great one to use...

-Robert
chocolateguild


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

You can use spices, oils, or chopped herbs are nice.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

good suggestions from felix the dog....you can use many different things...like mentioned before the herbs, spices and oils...you can try essential oils which pack a big punch so you don't have to use a lot. You just have to be careful becuase they are naturally corosive so watch what you put them in....also never taste an essential oil straight...it can burn your taste buds and can ruin your taste for life...just be carefull...but yeah you can also experiment with adding caramelized sugar to the blend and experiement with different chocolates from different area's of the world for different flavors...
Let us know what you come up with...

-Robert
Chocolateguild


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Even use some fruit purees in your ganache, make your own if you want an individual taste. You could cook down your apples with butter and spices and use this as part of the ganache for your caramel apple pie!


----------

